# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  không tự tắt máy tính ?

## huuduyenland

không hiểu tại sao khi em cài lại win xong rồi.không hiểu sao khi em tắt máy tính em turnoff rồi,mà nó hiện nên cái màn hình gì ấy,em chưa gặp bao giờ ,có dòng chữ tiếng anh em cũng không hiểu lắm ,đại khái là đang tắt máy.em chờ mãi nó không tắt máy ,thế là em đành phải tắt máy bằng tay,mong các pác chỉ giúp cho em ,máy em bị lỗi cái gì?thanks

----------


## ngochan

bạn nói rõ hơn được không?? nó hiện thông báo gì?? bạn nói như vậy thì mình không thể có cách trợ giúp cho bạn được!

----------


## quocbaonh08

tại vì em cũng vừa mới cài,em cũng không nhớ lắm,hình như là safe mode is turning computer,em cũng không nhớ lắm ,em thấy lâu lâu em tức mình em tắt bằng tay luôn,cảm ơn anh nha!

----------


## kettrinh

mình cũng đã nhiều lần bị thế rồi
tắt máy mất 5 phút
có nhiều nguyên nhân như:
virus, cài song song nhiều hdh,antivirrus "tương khắc nhau", cài quá nhiều chương trình ,......

----------


## jpsakura98

khi tắt máy tính nó có biểu tượng micorsolf window và một dòng chữ "it is now safe to turn off your computer"em tưởng là chờ 1 chút là nó tắt ai ngờ mãi nó chẳng tắt cho,em đành tắt máy bằng tay.mong mấy pác chỉ giúp em với ,không biết là tại sao:máy em vừa cài update,vidut chắc là không có,em cũng cài ít chương trình mà.thanks!

----------


## thangvigreenland

bạn nói tắt tay là bấm vào nút power hả:d

----------


## lacdasaysua

vâng ,em tắt máy bằng nút power,anh ơi thế là hỏng ổ cứng ah anh.thanks!

----------


## maruco

trong quá chình cài win có báo nỗi gì ko em???
nếu như vậy thì nhiều khả năng bị lôi win.........nếu ko phải thì em nói cụ thể hơn đi em

----------


## trungtrinh

dạ không nó không có báo lỗi gì ?em cài win xong thì vào máy thấy tất cả mọi thứ đều tốt,em tưởng là ngon rồi ,nào ngờ khi tắt máy,nó tắt phụp màn hình xong rồi nó hiện nên màn hình có biểu tượng microsoft window và dòng chữ "it is now safe to turn off your computer"em chờ lâu quá em tắt băng nút power luôn.em không hiểu tại sao?mong anh xem nó bị lỗi gì?thanks

----------


## showhand79

http://www.diendantinhoc.vn/showthread.php?t=8698

----------


## nguyentruong17

cach ban xu ly nhu sau
vao control panel -> power option -> tab advanced bỏ check use apm lagacy 
xong

----------

